# Save $ on show supplies!



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

A great alternative to those costly show boxes is a tool box! Lowes had several styles on wheels! 

Anyone have anymore tips on saving $ on show supplies?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Coupons and promo codes are my best friend. Watch for deals and sales and stock up. Off brands work too. 

Car wash buckets instead of horse buckets.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any ideas for something to keep hay in at the shows? Last year we used the large horse feed buckets, but I"d love to find something that isn't so big/bulky to take to the shows. These things are awesome though.

Usually we get cheap buckets from the dollar store for water, but thinking we may hang buckets in the pens this yr. vs sitting them in a corner.

We don't get too extreme with the showing stuff  But we do take as minimal as possible and do all the clipping/washing at home. We do take clippers/scissors with us just in case.
We keep everything in a large, clear plastic tote that is light enough to carry in/out of the barns. 
Inside it, we have a small plastic box - first aid stuff for us & goats.
We also got a utility basket for $2 at the dollar store that looks just like a grooming tote, and that's what the kids keep all their grooming supplies in. We keep it in the larger tote as well, and it's easy to get in & out.

Definitely check the dollar store and if you have a dollar tree store nearby those are good.

Baby wipes are so awesome we use them for cleaning our hands & for dirt spots that may appear on the goats.

Travel size items can be nice, and those empty travel size containers can be great for packing things in small quantities vs. taking a whole bottle of something you may only need a little of....


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I have seen ppl use laundry baskets for hay feeders at shows. I think they cut the holes that are in them a lil bigger than tie them to the stall.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I save money by making alot of my own stuff.

That can save alot of money!

I have buckets from horse showing.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

They have hay bags on ebay for $8! Just ordered some last night!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

hscottom87 said:


> They have hay bags on ebay for $8! Just ordered some last night!


You can make them out of feed bags for really cheap. 
I sell them for $4 their so easy to make aslong as you can simoly work a sewing mashine. Iv found they last longer than regular hay bags for the wilder ones what like to stand in them.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

How do you make yours?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Cut about 5" off the top for straps.

Cut normal sized haybag hole out of the bag (not tge strap part) where ever on the bag you want it to be)

Sew bottom of bag

Hem top

Swlew handles on

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome! Going to have to try that!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought the big canvas hay bags at a horse supply store. I would buy them in bulk and they were only $4.00 each.

 I bought my tack box at yes Lowes, it has wheels, and I use a Tackle box I got at a garage sale or goodwill for my med kit. 

 Here it is but you have to buy 10 to get the price. That was easy for me. They are great and very durable. 

http://www.tackwholesale.com/quantity-derby-large-canvas-p-1792.html


----------

